# Now in Shop: February Birthstone (Amethyst)



## Justin (Feb 1, 2015)

*IT'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GENIE BIRTHSTONE TIME!!! *This month's February Birthstone, the Amethyst, is now available in the TBT Shop for 299 Bells as always.  Pick it up here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2015)

I wish I had enough Bells, but I don't. February is my birthday month.

EDIT: Now I have the birthstone, I don't need anymore help. Thanks to the users who helped me.


----------



## device (Feb 1, 2015)

Just bought it, thank you Justin. I'm surprised that you released it before the tenth of February.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

wow it's so pretty. I might give into it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll buy it once I have plenty of tbt. I know the tbt I have is good enough but I need more.

I'll just wait until the last day in February to get it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice advertisement Justin! An ad that leads us to this thread is like the other TBT ads I see, which advertise the TBT fair and a few announcements, not real ads.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Nice advertisement Justin! An ad that leads us to this thread is like the other TBT ads I see, which advertise the TBT fair and a few announcements, not real ads.


Agreed.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll be buying it once i get enough BTB


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm surprised it was released before March, heh. 

Just kidding, thanks for the update!


----------



## Holla (Feb 1, 2015)

Sweet! I will be getting this one. Can't wait for March though! About time I picked up my own Birthstone.


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm gonna buy it on Valentine to make it special


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

Got all Birthstones, Mission completed.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> I'm gonna buy it on Valentine to make it special



noooo you stole my idea D:

jk


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 1, 2015)

I wish I had enough tbt, especially since this is my birth month.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 1, 2015)

Amethyst is here, thank you Justin.


----------



## Soundmotion (Feb 1, 2015)

Just grabbed it.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I wish I had enough Bells, but I don't. February is my birthday month.



i got you :S


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks to Ahri for my birthstone. But judging by my collectible order, the stones kinda look like a drawn border from the cake and the fair collectibles.


----------



## Zane (Feb 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks to Ahri for my birthstone. But judging by my collectible order, the stones kinda look like a drawn border from the cake and the fair collectibles.



they're protecting the cake


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 2, 2015)

I wanted to buy it on my actual birthday, but they're never actually out at a normal time for people outside the US -.-


----------



## Meadows (Feb 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I wish I had enough Bells, but I don't. February is my birthday month.



You have 468 bells.... you have enough.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2015)

thoraofasgard said:


> I wanted to buy it on my actual birthday, but they're never actually out at a normal time for people outside the US -.-



Pssst they're unlimited stock


----------



## device (Feb 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Pssst they're unlimited stock



February birthstone was released on the second of February in Europe when her birthday was on the first, she wanted to buy it on her birthday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Wendy Marvell said:


> You have 468 bells.... you have enough.



That was said before I got help from the other users. Not to mention, but I already got the birthstone by the time you quoted me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> they're protecting the cake



That means the balloons can't carry my cake to the apples. That's good.


----------



## violetneko (Feb 2, 2015)

Hopefully I'll get enough bells by the end of the month ^^


----------



## Hipster (Feb 2, 2015)

Can't wait for august woohoo!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 2, 2015)

YAY I've been waiting for February! It's so pweety *o*


----------



## device (Feb 3, 2015)

Hipster said:


> Can't wait for august woohoo!



Are you born in August as well? I also can't wait for August birthstone, since my birthday is in August.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 3, 2015)

VanishingKira said:


> February birthstone was released on the second of February in Europe when her birthday was on the first, she wanted to buy it on her birthday.



Exactly  I had been waiting for about 9 months to buy it on my birthday (1st/Feb), and it never came out.


----------



## device (Feb 3, 2015)

thoraofasgard said:


> Exactly  I had been waiting for about 9 months to buy it on my birthday (1st/Feb), and it never came out.



Since I joined in September, I have to wait eleven months for my birthstone. Hopefully Justin will release it before my birthday, so I can get it on the day.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

im lucky my birthday isnt early in december lmao


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 3, 2015)

I have to wait till november because I bought the november one the 1st, and a week later the rule of one birthstone per month per person was announced. Whyy ;-;

Well, now I only need Garnet, Pearl and Quartz.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 3, 2015)

Fantastic, it's time to challenge people to smash then...


----------



## Eirrinn (Feb 3, 2015)

aww man..purple is my fav color too :C


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 4, 2015)

Ahh! Hopefully I'll be able to rack up enough TBT bells this month to buy one! I love collecting the birthstones ^o^


----------



## katerinak (Feb 12, 2015)

Ughhhhh I only have 235 lol and yesterday was my birthday :'( hopefully I can get some more.


----------



## Coach (Feb 12, 2015)

Bought one - yay purple stuff!


----------

